# Poulan Chainsaw



## ggb715 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a Poulan 2900, 2.8ci chain saw. How do I tell if it's a Type 1 or 2,3,4


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm thinkin on the end of the serial number there will be a "-#" signifying type.


----------



## ggb715 (Aug 28, 2008)

Could someone tell me the settings for the spark plug and the electronic module? Is there a free manual for the Poulan Farmhand 2900?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

ggb715 said:


> Could someone tell me the settings for the spark plug and the electronic module? Is there a free manual for the Poulan Farmhand 2900?


There is some good and FREE info here that may help you.



http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public


----------



## ggb715 (Aug 28, 2008)

Great site!! Thanks alot. In case anyone wants to know what the setting are , here they are: Spark Plug 0.025 inch ( 0.63mm) Module (Air Gap) 0.012 inch (0.30 mm)


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

ggb715 said:


> Great site!! Thanks alot. In case anyone wants to know what the setting are , here they are: Spark Plug 0.025 inch ( 0.63mm) Module (Air Gap) 0.012 inch (0.30 mm)


Old guy translation:

Ignition -- matchbook cover
Plug -- fold over matchbook cover

:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------

